# RIP Tangelo 2007 - 22/06/2012



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd never tough I'd post 2 thread here in a week. After focusing on Litchi, I found out, Wednesday, Tangelo's back leg looked paralysed. Yesterday it looked worst and he was acting weird, like he was yawning or something. So I booked the vet for Saurday, they made room for me despite beeing fully booked. Here's the full story viewtopic.php?f=5&t=18312

In September 2009, Nancy convinced me to take this rescue at the Sherbooke SPCA because he couldn't. So I decide to add an hedgehog to my household. I tought I'd get a girl, but I got the sweetest little man ever instead. He was the oposite of Litchi, he would never ball up/raise quills and was inquisitive.

The day he got home


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your lost!! And to have two in such a short time.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 2 hedgies in such a short time, that must be really hard


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry FiaSpice. This must be so hard for you... both gone so suddenly  RIP Tangelo <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He was such a little stunner, RIP sweet Tangelo


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure he knew he was such a cutie. If he was a man, he would have been a womanizer for sure, he had some sort of charming smile. Before I never tought a hedgehog could be that sweet.

My coworker and friend are saying maybe he missed Litchi and just wanted to join her. I don't know how much true that can be, but I like to imagine them running around together for the first time ever without the worries of getting pregnant.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

RIP sweet Prince Tangelo.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You already know how sorry I am. Two beautiful babies are now two beautiful angels. They are happy and healthy again, but i am sorry for the pain you are left with.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wanted to add that the last photo you have posted there of Tangelo looking up is absolutely stunning!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose both within a week is simply heart wrenching  They are both in hedgie heaven together, looking down at you with love.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. It is very difficult to loose two so close together. At least he spared you a vet visit and having to make the decision for him. 
You gave him a wonderful home. I still think of how they told us he was a girl. Must have been because he was so pretty. 

Lots of hugs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Nancy, I look especially at those last two pictures and he is truly a "pretty boy."


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Soooooo sorry to hear that Tangelo is gone too. I can't even imagine how you feel. Sending hugs and lots of love  RIP Tangelo sweet boy


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I am so sorry. It is very difficult to loose two so close together. At least he spared you a vet visit and having to make the decision for him.
> You gave him a wonderful home. I still think of how they told us he was a girl. Must have been because he was so pretty.
> 
> Lots of hugs.


Lol, I was so scared when I picked up and tought "she" had a tumor down there. I remember the first vet visit, my vet told me he was "well endowed" for a male :lol: As much as I think "at least" I didn't have to pay/make the decision to put him down, I kinda wish he would have gone like Litchi because... *(don't scroll if you're sensible)*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He was stiff as wood, his leg spraweled out all stiff. My last memory of him is this  At least Litchi was just "asleep" and "relaxed.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  RIP Tangelo.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is heartbreaking to hear about your babies.  Sending lots of well wishes your way, hang in there. You were such an amazing hedgie mom.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HUGSSSSSS they were both lucky to have you as their mom.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, keeping you in my thoughts

Lisa


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

NO! I'm so, so sorry!! I can't imagine the state you must be in. My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I,ve been away a few days (sleeping at my parents' home) and since Monday, I find myself sitting on the computer saying "oh I should feed the hogs" and turn around and... nope that's just my drawing table there now. I have such mixed emotion. One side of me like the fact that I can varnish & spary paint in the room, leave a few days or not having to do cages if I'm too tired (and feel like a bad mom) but a side of me miss them so bad. I guess I'll be more present here now so I can get my dose of hedgie pictures.


----------

